# Struck gold again  Nikon F2A Photomic



## invisible (Mar 6, 2013)

A couple months ago I found a Nikon F2A Photomic locally in absolutely fantastic condition. I tested at the seller's place and all seemed to be working very well. Included in the deal were the original case and strap, and two genuine Nikon accessories (the AS-1 flash unit coupler and the AR-1 soft release). Price paid was $100. At the time I thought this was an F2 body (that's how the seller listed it, and I don't know much about these Nikons). The price seemed right so I pulled the trigger.

Doing more research I realized that this was actually an F2A Photomic (good news, as it is more valuable). Playing with the camera, however, I realized that the mirror was sticky (bad news). I took it in to have it repaired and also professionally CLA'd. Today I picked it up. They tested it, everything works as it should, and of course the mirror issue is now gone.

The crazy thing is that the owner of the store told me that they sold an identical camera in identical minty condition for $900 a couple weeks ago. I don't plan to sell this baby anytime soon, but it's nice to know that those $100 were a good investment, even if I decided to spend an additional $80 to fix the mirror issue and have it CLA'd.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah, that is a very classic Nikon.
Built like a brick.


----------



## compur (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## invisible (Mar 6, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Built like a brick.


Indeed. This thing feels even more solid than it looks...


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 6, 2013)

Look at that sweet thing....Now *THAT'S* a camera!

BTW, $100 was a steal!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 6, 2013)

:thumbup:
(you suck!)


----------



## invisible (Mar 6, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> Look at that sweet thing....Now *THAT'S* a camera!
> 
> BTW, $100 was a steal!


I didn't even know it was a steal... I just thought it was fair. 



snowbear said:


> :thumbup:
> (you suck!)


I know


----------



## BrianV (Mar 7, 2013)

It's beautiful!

Black bodies are hard to find in nice condition. You got a great price, and the 55/3.5 Ai was not made for long. The 55/2.8Ai replaced it, a very good lens- but not the history of the 55/3.5.

This camera: worth picking up a manual. Did you know the self-timer can be used to control the Slow-Speed of the shutter out to 12seconds or so? 

So- what film goes through it first?

Here's a picture of my F2a, taken when it was brand-new. At a "George Mason Day", circa 1979. Taught this (then) 9-year old daughter of one of the students how to use it. One of her shots went into the year book, as did this one. Panatomic-X, taken with my Nikon F Photomic "Bullseye", 43~86/3.5 Zoom. I made notes on the negative sheets. I still have both cameras. I saved the box for this one.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 7, 2013)

Out of my 4 bodies, only one is the black model. It's a shame is has a ding on the bottom cover but it still works like a draft horse. Careful, you might end up shelving that digital


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 7, 2013)

Frederico's freshly CLA'ed F2a got me thinking. I could sell my F2's and lenses and pick up a D7000 and maybe even have enough change left over for another lens, but then I got to thinking...
What would I have 10 years from now? The equivalent of a D200 today and worth pennies on the dollar? This classic film gear isn going to be the same tomorrow as it is today.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 7, 2013)

Used to lust after that model...  Now that I have my Dad's Leica, need to get it cleaned up and see what IT can do.  But your copy...  oh so nice.


----------



## Mully (Mar 7, 2013)

I have 2 black F3's one with motor drive.....also 3 older F bodies in good shape I should see what they are worth and sell them.


----------



## invisible (Mar 7, 2013)

BrianV said:


> You got a great price, and the 55/3.5 Ai was not made for long. The 55/2.8Ai replaced it, a very good lens- *but not the history of the 55/3.5*.


What would that be? 

The camera came without a lens. The 55/3.5 was a separate purchase and I only mounted it on the camera to take these photos. I'm using it on my digital bodies instead.



BrianV said:


> This camera: worth picking up a manual. Did you know the self-timer can be used to control the Slow-Speed of the shutter out to 12seconds or so?
> 
> So- what film goes through it first?


I barely know anything about the camera. In fact, this is the first Nikon in my collection. I don't know what film will go through it first... I haven't shot film in ages, and at the moment the camera I put film in (but still haven't shot) is a King Regula Citalux 300. 



BrianV said:


> Here's a picture of my F2a, taken when it was brand-new. At a "George Mason Day", circa 1979. Taught this (then) 9-year old daughter of one of the students how to use it. One of her shots went into the year book, as did this one. Panatomic-X, taken with my Nikon F Photomic "Bullseye", 43~86/3.5 Zoom. I made notes on the negative sheets. I still have both cameras. I saved the box for this one.


You are a brave man. I wouldn't give any new camera to any 9-year-old kid 



Rick58 said:


> Out of my 4 bodies, only one is the black model. It's a shame is has a ding on the bottom cover but it still works like a draft horse. Careful, you might end up shelving that digital


That's not going to happen  At the rate I shoot, digital is too convenient and so much cheaper than film.



Rick58 said:


> Frederico's freshly CLA'ed F2a got me thinking. I could sell my F2's and lenses and pick up a D7000 and maybe even have enough change left over for another lens, but then I got to thinking...
> What would I have 10 years from now? The equivalent of a D200 today and worth pennies on the dollar? This classic film gear isn going to be the same tomorrow as it is today.


Well, the fact that they sold one for $900 doesn't mean that mine or yours will ever find a similar buyer... and even if you do find a $900 buyer, it's still a tough decision... I often wonder if the digital cameras we shoot today with will ever have any collector's value, or if anybody will shoot with them 50 years from now, much like people shoot film these days.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 7, 2013)

_"Well, the fact that they sold one for $900 doesn't mean that mine or yours will ever find a similar buyer... and even if you do find a $900 buyer, it's still a tough decision... I often wonder if the digital cameras we shoot today with will ever have any collector's value, or if anybody will shoot with them 50 years from now, much like people shoot film these days. _"

I would say the digitals will never have any collectors value at all. My D200 was state of the art less then 10 years ago and probably $1200 or more. Now it's $200 on ebay. Now lets talk about the D100's. Camera's today are like TV's, Radio's and computers. Here today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## invisible (Mar 7, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> I would say the digitals will never have any collectors value at all. My D200 was state of the art less then 10 years ago and probably $1200 or more. Now it's $200 on ebay. Now lets talk about the D100's. Camera's today are like TV's, Radio's and computers. Here today, gone tomorrow.


A kind of safe guess would be that the only digital cameras that will have some value are the ones at the top end of the market. There are so many of the others that supply and demand in the future should keep their value very low. But then again, I'm sure that Polaroid sold truckloads of their original SX-70 cameras, yet today one in very good shape can sell for $100-$150. So you never know...


----------



## BrianV (Mar 7, 2013)

The original "micro-Nikkor" was a 5cm f3.5 in Nikon S-Mount, for the RF. It could be used as a regular lens, and fitted on a bellows for copy work. Worth in the $2K range these days. The focal length was increased to 5.5cm, and the lens came out as the pre-set 5.5cm F3.5 in a mount that went to 1:1 reproduction in 1961. 1966- the Micro-Nikkor-P and Micro-Nikkor 55/3.5 were introduced, automatic aperture, 1:2 repro- but much easier to handle. The "Micro-Nikkor 55/3.5" had a compensating aperture that opened up as you focused closer to maintain a constant F-Stop. This was required to use with a non-TTL meter. The Micro-Nikkor-P had an aperture that did not compensate as you focused close, for use with TTL cameras. The latter continued on through to the Ai series that you have. The F3.5 lens is optimized for 1:10 use. The F2.8 lens added floating optics for use over the full-range, but never seemed quite as sharp as the F3.5.

I've handed a Nikon SP to a 4-year old to use. Of course her name is "Nikki". We would be out and my wife would ask her "Do you want to take a picture with Mommy's camera?", "No- I want to take a picture with Daddy's camera".

Collectible Digital cameras: very early ones, and prototypes. I have a Nikon E3 full-frame digital from 1997. Paid $200 for it about 7 years ago, was originally priced at $7,000. I could get $500~$600 for it these days, it all still works. 1.3MPixels. Probably about 100 made, mine is SN 67.


----------



## invisible (Mar 7, 2013)

BrianV said:


> The F2.8 lens added floating optics for use over the full-range, but never seemed quite as sharp as the F3.5.


Interesting... I thought the f/2.8 was the one renowned for its sharpness.



BrianV said:


> I've handed a Nikon SP to a 4-year old to use. Of course her name is "Nikki". We would be out and my wife would ask her "Do you want to take a picture with Mommy's camera?", "No- I want to take a picture with Daddy's camera".


Smart child. And awesomely named 



BrianV said:


> Collectible Digital cameras: very early ones, and prototypes. I have a Nikon E3 full-frame digital from 1997. Paid $200 for it about 7 years ago, was originally priced at $7,000. I could get $500~$600 for it these days, it all still works. 1.3MPixels. Probably about 100 made, mine is SN 67.


I don't know about you, but I wouldn't sell that camera, even if you don't plan on shooting with it ever again. I think that to be able to preserve a piece of history is a very cool thing.


----------

